

Merry Christmas, everyone - y2002
http://xkcd.com/361/?merrychristmas
Try not to bring your laptop to the dinner table.
======
henning
Commence obligatory whining about xkcd submissions!

------
maurycy
Gosh. "Hide", please. Who gives a heck about Christmas?

